# Project Car Unveiling @ Wuste



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

NOT a finished product... but managed to get the car presentable for the event! 

Air Lift XL digital kit, custom-made wheels by DPE, Nitto Tires. 



















Better shot of the wheels:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Sick Brandon, the DPE's are so nice!!


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sick Brandon, the DPE's are so nice!!


 agreed, looks like you had some fun with it.. 

im just bummed i didnt make it out to Wuste this year to see it.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

One of the bay... (still a lot of "clean up" work to do)


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

meh


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

I'll say it all day, well done Brandon! 

:beer:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome work! Looks fantastic:thumbup:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

DAMN! :thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

ohh god soooo pretty


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

SoCalDubber said:


> One of the bay... (still a lot of "clean up" work to do)


 That must have been before I slapped the Integrated Engineering sticker on the valve cover.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

DarkSideGTI said:


> That must have been before I slapped the Integrated Engineering sticker on the valve cover.


 Any pics of it with it on? I was so busy that I didn't have any chance to do any of that... I was hoping to do a proper roll-call of stickers but I didn't see the car until Saturday afternoon!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

I've gotten some EXTREMELY complimentary PMs... Thank you guys so much for all the :heart:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)




----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

First time I saw it I wasn't feeling it... 

Everytime I come back to this thread I like it more and more. The Golf front end really works, and the wheels!!


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Brandon. Your car came out looking double d's. :thumbup: 

I was honestly expecting a silvery blue color from the way you had been p-chopping all your build photos. 

I hope to see it up and running at the SoCal shows.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Beasting it!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

looks nice:thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

beautiful - love the golf front end


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

so hot :heart:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow, soooo sick :beer:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

The car looked looked awesome! Good work, Brandon!


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Amazing car. Although I'm not too fond of the shaved door rubs.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

all that work. and you still have an intercooler with pipes that stick out of the bumper.....


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

Mayor McCheese said:


> all that work. and you still have an intercooler with pipes that stick out of the bumper.....





SoCalDubber said:


> NOT a finished product... but managed to get the car presentable for the event!


Nice looking car Brandon. Needs to be seen in person the next time I'm back in LA.


----------

